

3 Rules for Building Features in a Lean Startup - ashmaurya
http://www.ashmaurya.com/2010/04/3-rules-for-building-features-in-a-lean-startup/

======
ashmaurya
I agree. At the same time pre-mature optimization is waste. On it...

------
dryicerx
_Error establishing a database connection_ Guess rule #1 is not to be too lean
when it comes to your database capabilities

